# What Else to do With Sauerkraut?



## Dawgluver (Apr 14, 2011)

Have a big bag in the fridge, used some on hot dogs.  Does it go bad at some point?


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 14, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Have a big bag in the fridge, used some on hot dogs.  Does it go bad at some point?


Yes it will go bad after awhile.  My favorite thing to do with sauerkraut is to put it in the bottom of a casserole or baking pan (juice too), then lay country style pork ribs or pork chops on top of the sauerkraut. Pepper the pork, and add whatever seasonings you like (there is enough salt in the sauerkraut that you probably won't want to add salt).  Bake until done. Sometimes I cover it for awhile, but not always.


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh yeah, if you have corned beef and rye, you can make reubens.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 14, 2011)

Mmmm.  Will try the ribs.  I have made a tomato,rice,  burger, sauerkraut dish that I love, but husband hates.  He's the one who bought the kraut.  Silly boy.  Thanks!


----------



## Rocklobster (Apr 14, 2011)

Warm some up and mix it with pierogis, crispy bacon, fried onions, in a big bowl. Serve with sour cream. Good for a potluck.


----------



## jennyema (Apr 14, 2011)

Reubens!

Sauerkraut and sausage soup or stew


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 14, 2011)

Although it may sound weird (I know it did to me) my husband used to get a pizza from a place in Ottumwa, Iowa that had Canadian bacon, pineapple, and sauerkraut on it. I tried it, and while it isn't my favorite pizza, it was good. Kind of a sweet & sour pizza.


----------



## Zhizara (Apr 14, 2011)

I put leftover sauerkraut in a baggie in the freezer smashed flat so you break as much as you want off to make Reubens.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 14, 2011)

how about a bigger version of a hot dog - a kielbasi.

bake kielbasi nestled into a mixture of butter sweated onions, par boiled potatoes, and sauerkraut.


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 15, 2011)

buckytom said:


> how about a bigger version of a hot dog - a kielbasi.
> 
> bake kielbasi nestled into a mixture of butter sweated onions, par boiled potatoes, and sauerkraut.


My mom used to love the Polish Dog at Der Wienerschnitzel.


----------



## justplainbill (Apr 15, 2011)

Soup.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Apr 15, 2011)

I cube and fry a lot fatty smoked bacon, the fry some onion and garlic gently in the same pan then add the kraut and let it all fry gently for 1hr, then top it with poached or fried eggs.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 15, 2011)

It can be used for a salad that keeps quite well.


----------



## CraigC (Apr 15, 2011)

Sausages, pork, onion, potatoes amd carrots, make a wonderful one pot dish! Don't forget the caroway seeds!

Craig


----------



## DaveSoMD (Apr 15, 2011)

You can make your own sauerkraut pirogi


----------



## ella/TO (Apr 15, 2011)

I make cabbage borscht....onion; large can of tomatoes, couple of potatoes cut up, (put in later than the rest of the stuff so they don't turn to mush), the saurcraut, and I like mine sweet and sour, therefore brown sugar and lemon or citric acid., salt and pepper....excellent for freezing


----------



## simonbaker (Apr 15, 2011)

Barbara L said:


> Yes it will go bad after awhile. My favorite thing to do with sauerkraut is to put it in the bottom of a casserole or baking pan (juice too), then lay country style pork ribs or pork chops on top of the sauerkraut. Pepper the pork, and add whatever seasonings you like (there is enough salt in the sauerkraut that you probably won't want to add salt). Bake until done. Sometimes I cover it for awhile, but not always.


I love that but don't forget the dumplings!


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 15, 2011)

You guys are great!  Thanks for all the ideas, may need to get more kraut!


----------



## Constance (Apr 15, 2011)

I always cook my cabbage rolls on a bed of kraut. 

Let me re-phrase that. I USED TO cook my cabbage rolls on a bed of kraut. DH doesn't like anything cabbage, and I haven't made them in 20 years. Love'em, though, and the kraut is what makes the dish.


----------



## Constance (Apr 15, 2011)

*Kraut Salad*

Here's my recipe...It's quite tasty!

 SOUR KRAUT SALAD

1 can sauerkraut, drained
1 lg. onion, diced fine
1 lg. green pepper, diced fine
1 c. celery, diced fine
1/2 c. salad oil
1/2 c. vinegar
1 1/2 c. sugar

Combine sauerkraut, onion, green pepper and celery. Beat until thick: salad oil, vinegar and sugar. Pour over salad. Refrigerate and let stand overnight.


You may want to cut down on the sugar.


----------



## JMediger (Apr 15, 2011)

simonbaker said:


> I love that but don't forget the dumplings!


Just what I was going to say!  I do mine in reverse ... Browned pork chops covered with the kraut, bake for a bit then drop soft dumplings on top to finish baking - yum!


----------



## JMediger (Apr 15, 2011)

ella/TO said:


> I make cabbage borscht....onion; large can of tomatoes, couple of potatoes cut up, (put in later than the rest of the stuff so they don't turn to mush), the saurcraut, and I like mine sweet and sour, therefore brown sugar and lemon or citric acid., salt and pepper....excellent for freezing





Constance said:


> Here's my recipe...It's quite tasty!
> 
> SOUR KRAUT SALAD
> 
> ...



Yum yum yum ladies!  Copied and saved both recipes!


----------



## blissful (Apr 16, 2011)

A friend of mine told me she made eggrolls with a sauerkraut twist, american style.

The filling:
chopped sauted onions
chopped rinsed sauerkraut
ground beef browned
(might be more?)
Wrapped in egg roll wrapper, fried, can be crisped up in the oven on another day.

I don't have the original recipe anymore, but, it was delicious and different.


----------



## simonbaker (Apr 16, 2011)

Saurkraut freezes nicely. Put it on a cake pan or cookie sheet & freeze. Break it into pieces & store in a ziplock bag in the freezer. Take out as needed.


----------



## LAJ (Apr 16, 2011)

Irish Eggrolls. corned beef and cabbage rolled up in wonton


----------



## vitauta (May 20, 2011)

sauerkraut makes a tasty cold weather soup.  also, sauteed with shredded cabbage and/or potatoes--always with bacon or duck fat, or oil--not butter.  sauerkraut tastes better with each reheating--my mother used to say it turns into meat by the end of the week.


----------



## thischickcooks (May 20, 2011)

Our favorite thing to do with sauerkraut is make reubens.


----------



## pacanis (May 20, 2011)

Pierogi Skillet. Basically a pierogi without the dough, served over egg noodles. A nice one pot meal.


----------



## msmofet (May 20, 2011)

I posted this awhile ago. Scroll to post #17 for the pictures.


*My Mom's Pork Chops (Click here for recipe) *


*




*


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 20, 2011)

I am surprised with all these great ideas nobody mentioned a sauerkraut cake.  

 This always used to appear in church cookbooks and several recipes are available on the web.


----------



## GrillingFool (May 20, 2011)

If it's the sweeter Bavarian style, here's my favorite way to fix it:

Slice a medium onion into strips. Carmelize in oil, with a bit of salt.
Stir in the drained kraut, saute for a few minutes.. Cover and simmer
for 5 more, then serve as a side dish, or on top of dogs, brauts or braised pork!

I can and do just eat it by itself.


----------



## Kayelle (May 20, 2011)

Constance said:


> Here's my recipe...It's quite tasty!
> 
> SOUR KRAUT SALAD
> 
> ...



I don't know how I ever missed this thread on Kraut !!

Constance, I've been using the same recipe for years and it's outstanding, I use red onion for color, and use only 1/2 cup sugar.  In my experience, the salad needs to be drained after the overnight marinade.
I even had it published in a club cookbook, and called it "Trust Me Sauerkraut Salad"  People who hate sauerkraut love this unusual salad, even kids.
With hot weather nearly here, it's really good with grilled or barbecued pork.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 20, 2011)

Kayelle said:
			
		

> I don't know how I ever missed this thread on Kraut !!
> 
> Constance, I've been using the same recipe for years and it's outstanding, I use red onion for color, and use only 1/2 cup sugar.  In my experience, the salad needs to be drained after the overnight marinade.
> I even had it published in a club cookbook, and called it "Trust Me Sauerkraut Salad"  People who hate sauerkraut love this unusual salad, even kids.
> With hot weather nearly here, it's really good with grilled or barbecued pork.



I will make this this weekend!  Thanks Constance and Kayelle!

How would swapping out the green peppers for jalapenos work?  Got some beauties.


----------



## simonbaker (May 20, 2011)

Pork short ribs with saurkraut & dumplings. A good german recipie I grew up with.


----------



## Oldvine (May 20, 2011)

I never thought of adding dumplings to spare ribs and kraut and I had forgotten how yummy kraut cake is.  I might have to dig out that recipe.


----------



## vitauta (May 20, 2011)

i never did get the appeal of those novelty recipes for "mock" apple pie, for instance, made with potato chips and cinnamon.  so now there is a sauerkraut cake and what's special about it is that you can't tell there's sauerkraut in it?  i prefer a dish that TASTES like sauerkraut because i happen to LIKE the taste of sauerkraut. am i missing something here?


----------



## Kayelle (May 20, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> I will make this this weekend!  Thanks Constance and Kayelle!
> 
> How would swapping out the green peppers for jalapenos work?  Got some beauties.



Personally jalapenos wouldn't work for me, but hey it's your kitchen and I'll never know.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 20, 2011)

vitauta said:
			
		

> i never did get the appeal of those novelty recipes for "mock" apple pie, for instance, made with potato chips and cinnamon.  so now there is a sauerkraut cake and what's special about it is that you can't tell there's sauerkraut in it?  i prefer a dish that TASTES like sauerkraut because i happen to LIKE the taste of sauerkraut. am i missing something here?



Ack puh.  Mock apple pie with Ritz crackers?  Pitui.  Spit spit.  

I agree.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 21, 2011)

We always put sauerkraut on pizza...my DH's sauerkraut is quite good. We also make sausage and sauerkraut with juniper berries...it has been awhile since I've done that, so I can't remember if there is anything else in there...

I know I have seen several reuben casserole and reuben soup recipes in various cookbooks I have. Keep meaning to make the soup and just haven't gotten around to it.


----------



## simonbaker (May 21, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> We always put sauerkraut on pizza...my DH's sauerkraut is quite good. We also make sausage and sauerkraut with juniper berries...it has been awhile since I've done that, so I can't remember if there is anything else in there...
> 
> I know I have seen several reuben casserole and reuben soup recipes in various cookbooks I have. Keep meaning to make the soup and just haven't gotten around to it.


 

I love saurkraut on pizza too. Add some pineapple, green olives & italian sausage with it & it's really good.


----------



## Glace (May 21, 2011)

My mom taught me sauteed/carmelized saurkraut and keilbasa chunks. The secret ingredient is bacon fat in with the EVOO/ butter mixture. Equal amount to the butter, just enough to flavor it.  Oil to cover the skillet. Pat of butter, same amount of bacon fat. Drian the kraut, toss it into pan. Slice the keilbasa diagonally into 2" chunks. Kraut should be hot now, slide in the chunks. Turn heat up to med-hi and fold over ingredients. It's slow at first but keep an eye out. The carmelize/burnt line is a very thin one on this recipe. The chunks will have a nice sizzle and the kraut will be browned and about half of it carmelized. Totally yummy.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 22, 2011)

Kayelle said:
			
		

> Personally jalapenos wouldn't work for me, but hey it's your kitchen and I'll never know.



Made the salad using (admittedly) mild jalapenos, it was delicious!


----------



## Kayelle (May 22, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Made the salad using (admittedly) mild jalapenos, it was delicious!



Glad to hear it worked out DL !!  Nothing ventured nothing gained. 

With a major change like that, now it's *your* recipe.  Love when that happens.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 23, 2011)

Kayelle said:
			
		

> Glad to hear it worked out DL !!  Nothing ventured nothing gained.
> 
> With a major change like that, now it's your recipe.  Love when that happens.



Hard to stop sneaking a bite each time I pass the fridge.  I did cut the sugar to 1/2 cup.  DH cannot stop eating it either. I would imagine it would keep well, even frozen.  Keeper!  Thanks!


----------



## Hyperion (May 23, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Have a big bag in the fridge, used some on hot dogs.  Does it go bad at some point?


I rinse it slightly and put it in fish soup when its nearly finished, you get some nice crunchy texture and sour taste


----------



## Dawgluver (May 23, 2011)

Is there a way to publish all these great recipes for kraut?  Like in a cookbooklet?  This is fascinating!


----------

